# new Atmos system



## jimd (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi All,
Looking for recommendations for a new Atmos system. I'm starting from scratch but would like to use Klipsch just because I have access to really good pricing from them. Completely open to models though, and receiver or amp suggestions. The room is 20' deep x 30' wide with a cathedral value in the middle right over the television. Any input is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved from Member Introductions to HT Recommendations forum.


----------

